# anyone know where Ken Fenner is?



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been hoping to ask Ken some questions but he hasn't been on in a while. Anyone know what's up?

John


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

saw a post of his on contractor talk yesterday


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

must have gotten sick of all the sevs running around the site.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Pressure washing? I thought I'd take a stab at it since it's in this area of the forum and not in off topic.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope for his sake he's that busy. I posted in here because it seems to be where he most often posts. I've got a pm out to him so I guess I can just be patient and wait.

thanks


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe email him thru his website??


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe a carrier pigeon?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm here! Been involved with starting an organization. Now that i am done with that and the northeast seems to be stuck in monsoon.. I thought i'd come back and say "hey"


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Hey guys, I'm here! Been involved with starting an organization. Now that i am done with that and the northeast seems to be stuck in monsoon.. I thought i'd come back and say "hey"


Nice to see you over on the dark side Ken


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Hey guys, I'm here! Been involved with starting an organization. Now that i am done with that and the northeast seems to be stuck in monsoon.. I thought i'd come back and say "hey"



Just in time for the deck season:jester: 

Glad to see you posting Ken!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

O.K. Ken, I was going to hunt you down for the peeps, but you showed up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ken "The Phantom" Fenner! Good to see you buddy!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, gents. Still trying to play that "I have to stop wasting time on the boards" mental game so I may not be here all that often. Its good to see the painters are alive and well.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah,,,,,its fun to check it out and then leave.


----------

